# Topics > Books >  "Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach",  Stuart Russell, Peter Norvig, 2009

## Airicist

aima.cs.berkeley.edu

Authors:

Stuart Jonathan Russell 

Peter Norvig 

"Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (4th Edition)" on Amazon

"Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (3rd Edition)" on Amazon

"Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach" on Wikipedia

----------

